# To breed or not to breed



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What's your purpose behind breeding other than to get a colored foal? If there are no other reasons then no, don't breed her.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> What's your purpose behind breeding other than to get a colored foal? If there are no other reasons then no, don't breed her.


well of course its not the only reasoni would breed her. I would probably do barrels or competitions with him/her. Im going to breed her(if i breed her) to a bigger stallion this time because the other foal she had was very short and doesnt do well in competitions, but i love taking her on the trail and might do endurance with her


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

she is beautiful animal lover but with so many horses that are in need of good homes I would let her be and look for the perfect barrel horse for you. I know it is heartbreaking to see skinny abused horses but remember you get to see them when they are all healthy again from your loving hands. And to me that would be so rewarding knowing that I helped that animal get healthy.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> she is beautiful animal lover but with so many horses that are in need of good homes I would let her be and look for the perfect barrel horse for you. I know it is heartbreaking to see skinny abused horses but remember you get to see them when they are all healthy again from your loving hands. And to me that would be so rewarding knowing that I helped that animal get healthy.


 Ya the thing is that so many of them kick and bite and buck me off, while the foal i raised is perfect and has never done that to me. Its upsetting when i bring a horse in and take care of it only to have it flich away every time i go to pet it. I cant stand seeing a horse afraid of me and everyday it brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

well in the end it is your choice to do what you want with your mare. and you have raised a foal before so you know whats involved. but I have to warn you hun that asking this question here will bring out the meanness in the hf family because they see way to many who should not be breeding and they will try to educate you to not breed her. you know how many UN wanted horses are out there and people just don't want to add to that.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> well in the end it is your choice to do what you want with your mare. and you have raised a foal before so you know whats involved. but I have to warn you hun that asking this question here will bring out the meanness in the hf family because they see way to many who should not be breeding and they will try to educate you to not breed her. you know how many UN wanted horses are out there and people just don't want to add to that.


Ya i understand, i have 6 horses, I have taken in many and a few were so messed up from abuse in the end they had to be put down. If i get any more they will be mustangs and not rescues because all the rescues have been messed up by other people and im left cleaning up what they did. I dont want any more horses like that it makes me sick knowing what happened to them, and it makes me depressed, And i need a break for a while.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> Ya i understand, i have 6 horses, I have taken in many and a few were so messed up from abuse in the end they had to be put down. If i get any more they will be mustangs and not rescues because all the rescues have been messed up by other people and im left cleaning up what they did. I dont want any more horses like that it makes me sick knowing what happened to them, and it makes me depressed, And i need a break for a while.


I too have some rescues, out of the many I've helped and rehomed 2 have severely dangerous habits because of what their previous owners have done to them not to mention my Jenny who was used to have a baby and then sold right after which believe it or not she remembers and HATES men for. My palomino just recently will let you halter and lead her however she is still extremely skiddish and doesn't mind going right over the top of you never mind the kicking and biting. My black and white paint mare is actually named Crazy Horse because she will stand to be saddled and bridled, but touch that stirrup at all and she goes buck wild. Doesn't need any weight or anything just if she thinks you're touching it Shes in a frenzy and she goes through other horses, riders on other horses, fences, barns, houses, she doesn't care what it is. I bred my mare for the first time so that I could for once know what I'm getting and use the foal for what I want (I still help rescues). I've had drugged horses (brought them home knowing this just so I could be sure they wouldn't hurt anyone who didn't know) and horses that were ran tired and sold as babysitters. You don't always know what you're getting when you buy and there may be underlying details to anything. Make a list of pros and cons of breeding her once again. One will outweigh the other. Best of luck whatever you decide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

QuarterCarolina said:


> I too have some rescues, out of the many I've helped and rehomed 2 have severely dangerous habits because of what their previous owners have done to them not to mention my Jenny who was used to have a baby and then sold right after which believe it or not she remembers and HATES men for. My palomino just recently will let you halter and lead her however she is still extremely skiddish and doesn't mind going right over the top of you never mind the kicking and biting. My black and white paint mare is actually named Crazy Horse because she will stand to be saddled and bridled, but touch that stirrup at all and she goes buck wild. Doesn't need any weight or anything just if she thinks you're touching it Shes in a frenzy and she goes through other horses, riders on other horses, fences, barns, houses, she doesn't care what it is. I bred my mare for the first time so that I could for once know what I'm getting and use the foal for what I want (I still help rescues). I've had drugged horses (brought them home knowing this just so I could be sure they wouldn't hurt anyone who didn't know) and horses that were ran tired and sold as babysitters. You don't always know what you're getting when you buy and there may be underlying details to anything. Make a list of pros and cons of breeding her once again. One will outweigh the other. Best of luck whatever you decide.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, ya im also quite angry because i went out and my newest rescue horse shredded another blanket and is to afraid to allow me to remove it  Im very upset. I need a break from these horses for a little while im debating on calling my uncle and getting a mustang foal from him. but i really like appaloosas which is why i thought about breeding my mare.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> Thank you, ya im also quite angry because i went out and my newest rescue horse shredded another blanket and is to afraid to allow me to remove it  Im very upset.



They are diamonds in the rough  
It's frustrating now, but when they show progress even if its just letting you approach them for the first time because of time YOU put into them rather than giving up, well when mine do, I feel like I just won the lottery 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

QuarterCarolina said:


> They are diamonds in the rough
> It's frustrating now, but when they show progress even if its just letting you approach them for the first time because of time YOU put into them rather than giving up, well when mine do, I feel like I just won the lottery
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 ya dont get me wrong i love rescuing horses, its just sometimes it weighs down on you, even a rescue i have had for several years has problems sometimes getting anxious. its just getting harder and harder and i feel like if i take a break and come back to it (like a vacation from work) i will feel renewed and more confident


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a word of caution...as a breeder for many years it is my experience that height is largely dependent upon the genetics of the mare (notice I said genetics - not phenotype, which can be anomalous to her genotype). In other words, mares seem to produce similarly sized offspring regardless of the height of the stallion. With a short colt already in her history, if it were me I would think twice about breeding her for a larger foal - regardless of what stallion you use.

Of course you never know for sure...there are always exceptions, but I would not risk it - the odds of having another short foal are too great...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My answer is not to breed. I just read your thread about the shredded blanket and debating over spending for a new one for a rescue horse and how that impacts your ability to feed your other horses. If your budget is that tight, I would not breed another mouth to feed.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

amen, Dreamcatcher Arabians, glad someone else read that lol. you don't sound like you're in the position to backyard breed this mare and your reasons seem not well thought threw. If you must have a colored foal (dumbest reason ever for breeding, imo) then buy one on the ground.

You can buy horses that aren't rescues. pretty cheap too. No emotional issues and trained; to breed one seems pointless. But sounds like you're going to do it anyways so have at it hopefully this isn't another UNWANTED foal/horse and you actually do have the means to take care of it.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

As other have stated, there are a lot of unwanted horses out there looking for good homes. Not all of them have been abused/are train-wrecks either! So there are some things you should consider before breeding your mare again.

Personally, I would not breed a mare unless she had outstanding conformation, had proven herself in competition, there was a specific stud I wanted a baby from, and I had a specific career in mind for the foal (as well as the means to still care for it, should that not work out/I was unable to sell it). Obviously, it's a very personal choice, but please consider the long-term.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

the thing with the shredded blanket is the fact that i already spent my money on vet bills this month, it isnt that i dont have a steady job, I bring in enough money to provide for my animals. I was just stuck with the shredded blanket thing because she has shredded so many of them and i was very upset.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

JaphyJaphy said:


> As other have stated, there are a lot of unwanted horses out there looking for good homes. Not all of them have been abused/are train-wrecks either! So there are some things you should consider before breeding your mare again.
> 
> Personally, I would not breed a mare unless she had outstanding conformation, had proven herself in competition, there was a specific stud I wanted a baby from, and I had a specific career in mind for the foal (as well as the means to still care for it, should that not work out/I was unable to sell it). Obviously, it's a very personal choice, but please consider the long-term.


 Yes this is why i asked. She is only used for light riding, but both her parents were show animals and won many compteitions.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, generally speaking, if you even have to debate "should I or shouldn't I", then the answer is no, you shouldn't.

Not every available horse out there has previous issues. If you are capable of handling it, there are unhandled horses being run through auctions all over the country and going for less than the cost of a tank of gas. There are horses going for free all over CL. Some of them are registered and well bred, some of them are flashy, they range in age from barely weaned up to full grown.

You don't have to have bloodlines to have a good barrel horse, just the speed and agility and, most important, heart.

And, think of it like this, if you pick out what you think is a decent prospect and put some training on it only to find out that it won't be the barrel horse you want, then sell it and get another. You've lost nothing except a bit of time. That horse would have gained a chance at a real life.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

just because she comes from "quality" stock doesn't mean she's proven and therefore worth breeding... What's the point in breeding a light riding mare for a colored foal to do what with exactly? more light riding?... tons of horses out there that need homes that fit THAT description to a T that aren't f'd up mentally or physically.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for all your opinions guys! I also want to add that this mare was given to me because of the fact that she came to me with broken ribs and a mangled leg and it was thought that she would never be sound but here she is.
Also when i got this mare she was solid bay lol and now look at all the spots!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

You already got one foal from this mare. Why does she need to put two mediocre foals on the ground -.-


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

smrobs said:


> IMHO, generally speaking, if you even have to debate "should I or shouldn't I", then the answer is no, you shouldn't.
> 
> Not every available horse out there has previous issues. If you are capable of handling it, there are unhandled horses being run through auctions all over the country and going for less than the cost of a tank of gas. There are horses going for free all over CL. Some of them are registered and well bred, some of them are flashy, they range in age from barely weaned up to full grown.
> 
> ...


 Thanks i really like your point of view. I have really been looking around but im not finding anything i like yet, i would like a 2 year old or less(if i were to buy one) but around here all im finding is old nags or finished horses which are like 6000 and i do not want to invest that much right now.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> You already got one foal from this mare. Why does she need to put two mediocre foals on the ground -.-


what does that mean? that my horses arent worth anything? im not planning to sell them. The little mare i got from her is by far the best most sound and best comformation horse iv ever had, and very smart to the point where i ride her bridless and she can open gates if she wishes. she isnt a bad horse, just not suited for barrels and im not finding any horses around here that I like or are of good comformation and completly sound. also the trainer that rode her for a few days really liked her, and said it was the only horse that came to his barn that he trusted his kids on.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Faceman said:


> Just a word of caution...as a breeder for many years it is my experience that height is largely dependent upon the genetics of the mare (notice I said genetics - not phenotype, which can be anomalous to her genotype). In other words, mares seem to produce similarly sized offspring regardless of the height of the stallion. With a short colt already in her history, if it were me I would think twice about breeding her for a larger foal - regardless of what stallion you use.
> 
> Of course you never know for sure...there are always exceptions, but I would not risk it - the odds of having another short foal are too great...


 thanks! Ya i thought it was because the stallion i bred her to was 14.2 hands, the same as the filly i got. the mare is 15.2 and her dam was 16.2


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

It means your mare has done nothing special. Any horse just about can make a great riding horse and your justifications for breeding her even if she was a conformation GOD aren't very strong at all. Breeding an unproven mare with "barrel lines" in hopes for a colored foal to barrel race with? Even if that was the "plan" you wouldn't be barrel racing for upwards of 4 years, that will easily amount to more than 6000 in vet bills, farrier visits, and feed NOT INCLUDING STUD FEE AND MARE CARE OR POSSIBLE ILLNESSES THAT MAY OCCUR IN THE FUTURE.

I find it hard to believe someone as "generous" as yourself in regards to "rescuing" horses would even consider breeding this mare an option.

One foal from this mare while you've had her is one thing two is just asinine.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My answer is not to breed. I just read your thread about the shredded blanket and debating over spending for a new one for a rescue horse and how that impacts your ability to feed your other horses. If your budget is that tight, I would not breed another mouth to feed.


 I appritiate your opinion, I make a steady income. this month was just quite heavy on vet bills(A puppy i rescued from a dump had a huge infestation of worms and hairloss on her face and body and needed shots and to be spayed plus a few horses needed a checkup), which is why i was concerned.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ashleysmardigrasgirl said:


> It means your mare has done nothing special. Any horse just about can make a great riding horse and your justifications for breeding her even if she was a conformation GOD aren't very strong at all. Breeding an unproven mare with "barrel lines" in hopes for a colored foal to barrel race with? Even if that was the "plan" you wouldn't be barrel racing for upwards of 4 years, that will easily amount to more than 6000 in vet bills, farrier visits, and feed NOT INCLUDING STUD FEE AND MARE CARE OR POSSIBLE ILLNESSES THAT MAY OCCUR IN THE FUTURE.
> 
> I find it hard to believe someone as "generous" as yourself in regards to "rescuing" horses would even consider breeding this mare an option.
> 
> One foal from this mare while you've had her is one thing two is just asinine.


Ok thanks for your input. i am just considering it due to the fact that i am taking a break from rescue for a while due to getting depressed over it and i would love to raise and train another foal in the meantime.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

If you are that much of an "animal lover" and rescuer-you would know better than to backyard breed-and, like it or not, that IS what you would be doing. Your mare may be nice, and you love her, but on the market-very average. Sorry, but true. You never know what might happen, and yeah-many of us plan on keeping our horses forever, but the truth is, we never know. THe best thing we can do is be honest and assess the possible marketability of a foal.......again-average, nothing spectacular. And, make our grown horses good at their jobs so that they have a chance at a good life should we ever, heaven forbid, have to part ways with them. That is the best gift we can give them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it was me and I was looking for a specific breed of horse to do a specific type of sport, I would go buy a foal from a proven breeder. I don't like to take chances with my time and money, but that's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if I was gonna breed, which I wouldnt Id just buy one on the ground, But if ya gonna breed find you a big registered Crabbet Arabian Stallion.
You'll probably end up with a nice ahtletic horse you can register as a half arab, and would be in demand for a decent amount if you ever are forced to sell. Cross it with a QH and you'll end up with just another grade QH you wont be able to give away.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok i WILL NOT breed the mare, to much bad input. However i am still going to take time off from rescuing due to my depression and i feel it weighing down on me. I am not going to BUY a horse either though, the only horse iv ever paid for was a purebred TWH (Besides 75 dollar adoption fees from my local animal shelter to prevent the deaths of rescued horses) Had to be put down from previous owners neglect.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Animallover707 said:


> I appritiate your opinion, I make a steady income. this month was just quite heavy on vet bills(A puppy i rescued from a dump had a huge infestation of worms and hairloss on her face and body and needed shots and to be spayed plus a few horses needed a checkup), which is why i was concerned.


I understand but that's what makes me concerned for breeding another foal. I know how frustrating having blankets torn off is, I'm going through that right now with foals. But if I was concerned about a new blanket impacting my ability to buy feed in the necessary quantity or to pay a vet bill, I'd be looking for a way to downsize, not breed another one. 

In Dec I had a mare colic and then abort a foal, stay in the ICU at the vet hospital to the tune of $5000. My feed bill is approx $1200/month, and I lost 3 blankets due to foal rambunctiousness, all in DEC., right before Christmas. I paid the vet bills, replaced the blankets, bought the feed and still managed to do Christmas. I was still thinking fond thoughts of downsizing.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I understand but that's what makes me concerned for breeding another foal. I know how frustrating having blankets torn off is, I'm going through that right now with foals. But if I was concerned about a new blanket impacting my ability to buy feed in the necessary quantity or to pay a vet bill, I'd be looking for a way to downsize, not breed another one.
> 
> In Dec I had a mare colic and then abort a foal, stay in the ICU at the vet hospital to the tune of $5000. My feed bill is approx $1200/month, and I lost 3 blankets due to foal rambunctiousness, all in DEC., right before Christmas. I paid the vet bills, replaced the blankets, bought the feed and still managed to do Christmas. I was still thinking fond thoughts of downsizing.


I understand, i adopted out 2 of my rescues this year and i do not wish for anymore for a long time. which is why i considered breeding the mare for a nice foal to train while on my break from rescue. Also my old dog has been in and out of the vets because of purina poisoning(dog food company moved to chinia!) and he is going to make it. I guess ill go get a lab puppy instead  just as fun and hopefully he will pick up good behavior from my old dog before he passes away.(Ps puppy i rescued from dump fell in love with my brother so he now has her most of the time which was sad but they are a perfect match and he doesnt like animals much so when he fell in love with the puppy i thought it perfect for him to learn responsibility)


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

you have a huge heart like me.. i know it can be hard a times but keep your chin up. your beautiful an young and have all the right stuff going your way!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

The way you post makes it sound like you get horses two way, 1) breeding your own or 2) adopting lunatics. Good for you for saving the lives of horses but you have to realize horses are horses, they have their own personalities. There are plenty of love-y dove-y rescues out there, like wise there are horses (reguardless of if they are a rescue or a well cared for horse) who a just crabs and don't want to be touched. I'm sure the people of HF could give you dozens of examples of rescues who a completely normal. 

It's seems you havent explored the main option, which I find odd, of BUYING a horse. Yes, deals go sour but more often then not they go well. You just need to know what you're looking for when you're so specific on what you want out of a horse. You can preview personality, get the proper age, be able to ride it (if you don't get a baby), know that the horse is physically sound, pick your own color. The possibilities are endless!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> The way you post makes it sound like you get horses two way, 1) breeding your own or 2) adopting lunatics. Good for you for saving the lives of horses but you have to realize horses are horses, they have their own personalities. There are plenty of love-y dove-y rescues out there, like wise there are horses (reguardless of if they are a rescue or a well cared for horse) who a just crabs and don't want to be touched. I'm sure the people of HF could give you dozens of examples of rescues who a completely normal.
> 
> It's seems you havent explored the main option, which I find odd, of BUYING a horse. Yes, deals go sour but more often then not they go well. You just need to know what you're looking for when you're so specific on what you want out of a horse. You can preview personality, get the proper age, be able to ride it (if you don't get a baby), know that the horse is physically sound, pick your own color. The possibilities are endless!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


we have bought horses at the ranch, but i dont like to buy a horse, i prefer rescues(Yes i know not all are bad, but almost all iv had have problems, the most perfect one i had ended up with arthritus and had to be retired) Plus i think the fact that all the drugs around here are also a problem and a lot of kids overdosed when i was in high school. A lot of my rescues come from people who are users and their horses were either severely neglected or abused. 
some of my rescues were even said to be fully broken(one i later found out was used as a bronc horse and they lied to me saying he was 'completly bombproof' and sound.) 
I was just considering breeding an option. Mostly due to the fact that i want a horse only trained by me.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

This guys a cutie! $750... I bet you would pay the same for a good appy stud
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1846440 - Shattered Over You

There were 3 other decent looking ones listed as sold/photo expiration so I couldn't view the whole photo, but they all look good from the photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Do they still have nurse mare foals? I know they had them around here (VA) a few years ago, and that would be a baby AND a rescue. (not really a rescue, since you buy it.......but sort of)


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> This guys a cutie! $750... I bet you would pay the same for a good appy stud
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1846440 - Shattered Over You
> 
> There were 3 other decent looking ones listed as sold/photo expiration so I couldn't view the whole photo, but they all look good from the photos.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is very cute! However im in california and i do not wish to travel that far for a horse lol


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> Do they still have nurse mare foals? I know they had them around here (VA) a few years ago, and that would be a baby AND a rescue. (not really a rescue, since you buy it.......but sort of)


 Ummm not sure around here, i know my little appy filly adopted a baby cow once for several days, becase she stood there as it was born it thought she was its mom and she even licked it dry, after a while the calf realized the big thing chasing it around mooing was its mom and had food lol.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Animallover707 said:


> we have bought horses at the ranch, but i dont like to buy a horse, i prefer rescues(Yes i know not all are bad, but almost all iv had have problems, the most perfect one i had ended up with arthritus and had to be retired) Plus i think the fact that all the drugs around here are also a problem and a lot of kids overdosed when i was in high school. A lot of my rescues come from people who are users and their horses were either severely neglected or abused.
> some of my rescues were even said to be fully broken(one i later found out was used as a bronc horse and they lied to me saying he was 'completly bombproof' and sound.)
> I was just considering breeding an option. Mostly due to the fact that i want a horse only trained by me.


I'm only using this guy as an example of what's out there, I'm not saying buy him. I'm sure there are dozens of others just like him around your area. 

If your so into rescuing I don't see why you would see breeding as an option. There are plenty of babies in the ground, the world doesn't need another. Everyone has this dream of a horses bred and trained by them. What's the shame in another person putting training on an animal. Just based off that photo I would say that baby has a good start and someone.actually cares about him enough to show him! He stands square, atleast long enough for them go take a good pic of him which could be a while for a baby. He probably loads well if he is being shown. You know he leads respectly if he is being shown in halter and probably showmanship. They mentioned something about lungeing. He probably clips and grooms well! They know his history and probably know (or own) his parents. 

There could be MANY benefits to buying. And who knows, you could be rescuing him from a crappy future life if he ends up falling through the cracks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> I'm only using this guy as an example of what's out there, I'm not saying buy him. I'm sure there are dozens of others just like him around your area.
> 
> If your so into rescuing I don't see why you would see breeding as an option. There are plenty of babies in the ground, the world doesn't need another. Everyone has this dream of a horses bred and trained by them. What's the shame in another person putting training on an animal. Just based off that photo I would say that baby has a good start and someone.actually cares about him enough to show him! He stands square, atleast long enough for them go take a good pic of him which could be a while for a baby. He probably loads well if he is being shown. You know he leads respectly if he is being shown in halter and probably showmanship. They mentioned something about lungeing. He probably clips and grooms well! They know his history and probably know (or own) his parents.
> 
> ...


 Ya, the only decent foal i found in my area was a sorrel quarter horse gelding for 1500 it was 6 months. But i found nothing very special about him and nothing really outstanding in his bloodlines plus he was the wrong color and his dam had a terrible disposition and was used as a broodmare because they didnt want to ride her. Iv looked in the area on CL and dreamhorse and lakelist every few days for months now. nothing looked good except a 2 year old appy stallion(I want a gelding or mare of course) but he was 6000.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know where you live but those prices are ridiculous, especially for horses who have done nothing.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Animallover707 said:


> he was the wrong color .


Good horses don't come in a wrong color.
You don't ride the paint job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't know where you live but those prices are ridiculous, especially for horses who have done nothing.


Eh, just for giggles...(god knows that since we're about to move and I have other vet bills, I can't afford it!) I scroll through Craigslist a lot for horses, farms etc.

Seems like the CA prices for horses are a little stupid. No way I'd pay what some of them are asking for not-registered, backyard bred weanlings! Hehe.
I also love the "must sell asap" lawnmowers where they ask a few grand for a horse that admittedly hasn't been ridden in years....


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> Good horses don't come in a wrong color.
> You don't ride the paint job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 i just didnt like him, i have nothing against sorrels, he just didnt seem 'right' to me


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I just have a very weird feeling about this entire situation. More and more animals keep being brought up, and if you can't afford a new blanket ($80 - $150 max) then you should be thinking of downsizing, IMMEDIATELY. if you don't have $100 expendable dollars to spend on a blanket without sacrificing food, you need to sell some animals and PRONTO. 
I'm getting a weird "hoarder" feel about this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> Eh, just for giggles...(god knows that since we're about to move and I have other vet bills, I can't afford it!) I scroll through Craigslist a lot for horses, farms etc.
> 
> Seems like the CA prices for horses are a little stupid. No way I'd pay what some of them are asking for not-registered, backyard bred weanlings! Hehe.
> I also love the "must sell asap" lawnmowers where they ask a few grand for a horse that admittedly hasn't been ridden in years....


 O i know how redicvulous it is! Some one told me they wanted 500 for a horse that was unridable and had to have special suppliments just so they werent in pain when they walked! I told them to put the horse down. another wants 900 for an unregestered horse with 'bad comformation' and never been trained. how bad is that!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> I just have a very weird feeling about this entire situation. More and more animals keep being brought up, and if you can't afford a new blanket ($80 - $150 max) then you should be thinking of downsizing, IMMEDIATELY. if you don't have $100 expendable dollars to spend on a blanket without sacrificing food, you need to sell some animals and PRONTO.
> I'm getting a weird "hoarder" feel about this.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mentioned spending lots of money on vets this month and that horse just keeps ruining blankets. if i brought up lots of animals most are rehomed. i have 6 horses 3 dogs 4 cats and 3 cows. Is that hoarding? i have 120 acres and i used to vollunteer at AC where most came from.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Animallover707 said:


> I mentioned spending lots of money on vets this month and that horse just keeps ruining blankets. if i brought up lots of animals most are rehomed. i have 6 horses 3 dogs 4 cats and 3 cows. Is that hoarding? i have 120 acres


I dont care how much you spent on vet bills. You should have an emergency fund for that, so that your horses don't have to go without feed or blankets if one gets hurt or sick. It's irresponsible not to have a seperate emergency fund and to have to rely on your monthly income.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> I dont care how much you spent on vet bills. You should have an emergency fund for that, so that your horses don't have to go without feed or blankets if one gets hurt or sick. It's irresponsible not to have a seperate emergency fund and to have to rely on your monthly income.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had a seperate 1000 dollars. all spent now. plus january i didnt have as many hours at work and my truck needed a new clutch (700) plus all the vet bills which is now all paid off and im waiting for my next check. Besides its not like i planned to breed any time soon, im not planning on it now, i was going to wait several months, maybe even a year. Just wanted to ask peoples opinions.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

$1000 for 16 animals, that's $62 dollars each for emergencies... I know vets who's farm call fee is more then that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> $1000 for 16 animals, that's $62 dollars each for emergencies... I know vets who's farm call fee is more then that!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya its usually lower after xmas. but i make sure there is at least 1000 at all times my next paycheck will go into it. and also towards feed. but i get free hay so feed generally is just a few bags of beat pulp.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

i love this pic  of me and spirits baby


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah sorry this sounds fishy to me as well. First I can't help but question why in the heck you would want to breed if you are getting "so depressed" over these neglected rescue horses..Usually seeing horses like that fuels a fire to not breed more...ESPECIALLY for the crummy reasons you state ..color and height. AND you seem hell bent on *itching about money, and what you have spent on what- that right there tells me you probably dont need anymore animals period.. Animals are spendy things to keep around in the best of circumstances, nevermind when issues arise.. or when you decide you want to breed.


Don't get me wrong, I am all for someone wanting to breed their average (but spectacular in other ways) beloved mare one time to get a foal (given they have put the appropriate thought into mare care, the right stallion, foaling, age appropriate training for foal ect ect ect).. I am Usually the only one who speaks up about this on these types of threads..Just because some **** is out there breeding their crap with crap to get more crap, doesnt mean I shouldnt be allowed to get a foal out of a mare I hold near and dear to my heart..

But In this thread I have no defense for you wanting to breed your mare. The more you post the more I feel you shouldn't breed anything.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

OH you get free hay.... Tell me what your plan will be for all of these animals when that free ride comes to an end?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

peppersgirl said:


> Yeah sorry this sounds fishy to me as well. First I can't help but question why in the heck you would want to breed if you are getting "so depressed" over these neglected rescue horses..Usually seeing horses like that fuels a fire to not breed more...ESPECIALLY for the crummy reasons you state ..color and height. AND you seem hell bent on *itching about money, and what you have spent on what- that right there tells me you probably dont need anymore animals period.. Animals are spendy things to keep around in the best of circumstances, nevermind when issues arise.. or when you decide you want to breed.
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am all for someone wanting to breed their average (but spectacular in other ways) beloved mare one time to get a foal (given they have put the appropriate thought into mare care, the right stallion, foaling, age appropriate training for foal ect ect ect).. I am Usually the only one who speaks up about this on these types of threads..Just because some **** is out there breeding their crap with crap to get more crap, doesnt mean I shouldnt be allowed to get a foal out of a mare I hold near and dear to my heart..
> ...


 Ok thank you for your opinion, i already stated i am not going to breed the horse. but i am however rehoming all my rescues EXCEPT my little appy filly, shy, and spirit.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

peppersgirl said:


> OH you get free hay.... Tell me what your plan will be for all of these animals when that free ride comes to an end?


I work for people every year bailing hay(NOT A FREE RIDE!), I baill for them and i get 1/3 of their hay. i usually bail about 50 fields and have my own equipment. i usually sell most of the hay. and have enough to last 6 horses and at least 10 cows all year, although i only have 3 cows right now.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

well they way you are complaining about animal costs, I would hate to hear you during haying season when your equipment breaks down.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

peppersgirl said:


> well they way you are complaining about animal costs, I would hate to hear you during haying season when your equipment breaks down.


Lol then ill bet you would hate to hear my fiance is a mechanic and i fix old chevys and we love to fix up old tractors and get them running. The only thing we spend on is parts but we sometimes get those cheap as well.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

It's just concerning that it seems that you being able to care for these animals relys on so many very unstable variables. What if you don't get free hay anymore? What if you and your fiancé split? (this stuff happens!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

peppersgirl said:


> well they way you are complaining about animal costs, I would hate to hear you during haying season when your equipment breaks down.


 And sidenote, i dont mind spending money on my animals, lol in fact i love to spend it on them which is one of my falts. the only reason i dont want to buy a blanket for that horse is because she has shredded 3 this month i dont think she likes them.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> It's just concerning that it seems that you being able to care for these animals relys on so many very unstable variables. What if you don't get free hay anymore? What if you and your fiancé split? (this stuff happens!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand, but those things can happen to ANYONE! doesnt mean that NO ONE should have animals, anyone can loose their job and be forced to give up their beloved pets. I love my animals and would do anything for them. If i had to buy hay, i would, i would even sell my 69 ss comaro my rare 409 engine and my 68 chevy if i had to to by hay for them. Most importantly if i felt i could no longer take care of an animal i would find the best possible home for them.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't bother to read through the whole thread, but to answer your question... no, you probably shouldn't. She's not all that amazing, really, and is just sort of "eh."

Not really much value or reason in having her reproduce.

Not that she isn't cute or sweet, OP, but I honestly don't think she's "great" enough to justify breeding her.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, but you're the one who started a thread about creating another mouth to feed, while you simultaneously have a thread about financial struggles. I don't know what you expected.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

mudpie said:


> I didn't bother to read through the whole thread, but to answer your question... no, you probably shouldn't. She's not all that amazing, really, and is just sort of "eh."
> 
> Not really much value or reason in having her reproduce.
> 
> Not that she isn't cute or sweet, OP, but I honestly don't think she's "great" enough to justify breeding her.


 Ya i already stated im not going to breed her, i just wanted a nice foal to raise.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Animallover707 said:


> Ya i already stated im not going to breed her, i just wanted a nice foal to raise.


Oh, I see. I was too lazy to actually read through. xD

Cool deal!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

GamingGrrl said:


> Sorry, but you're the one who started a thread about creating another mouth to feed, while you simultaneously have a thread about financial struggles. I don't know what you expected.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just having a bad day everyone has those right? Plus i already bought 3 other blankets for that horse, which is why i didnt want to buy another one. and i was just seeing if people thought i should leave her without a blanket


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Animallover707 said:


> *I was just having a bad day everyone has those right?* Plus i already bought 3 other blankets for that horse, which is why i didnt want to buy another one.


NOT ON HORSEFORUM! 

I pm'd you, btw.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

GamingGrrl said:


> Good horses don't come in a wrong color.
> You don't ride the paint job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why would someone buy a horse if they didn't like the color?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

gogaited said:


> Why would someone buy a horse if they didn't like the color?


 Ya thats what i was thinking, he was very odd looking also and 1500 wasnt a good price for a weanling.


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

GamingGrrl said:


> It's just concerning that it seems that you being able to care for these animals relys on so many very unstable variables. What if you don't get free hay anymore? What if you and your fiancé split? (this stuff happens!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Life is an unstable variable. Do you still live at home?


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

gogaited said:


> Life is an unstable variable. Do you still live at home?


 I have 3 different places lol so no, we have the ranch, my house, and my fiances house. and my fiance and i are planning on buying another peice of property which is 5 acres with a year round creek for 20,000 and we are going to move all the horses over there.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

wow more people and more butting in to others business and making drama
sorry animal


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> wow more people and more butting in to others business and making drama
> sorry animal


I was expressing my concern for her animals and situation. Sorry, not sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't breed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

gogaited said:


> Why would someone buy a horse if they didn't like the color?


Because it might have good conformation, talent and a good attitude and not just be a 'speshul purty color'.......that's why.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Muppetgirl said:


> Because it might have good conformation, talent and a good attitude and not just be a 'speshul purty color'.......that's why.


 But he also didnt have the best conformation and he didnt look 'right' to me for some odd reason, plus 1500 for a weanling was way to much.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

You don't _have_ buy a horse if you don't like it's color. That's silly. It _is_ also silly to be desperately searching for certain bloodlines or abilities and find that perfect horse that isn't a certain color and completely disregard them. But no one should be forced to purchase (Or mocked for not purchasing) an animal they don't want, even if they don't want it for something like color! At least that's my opinion...


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

doubleopi said:


> You don't _have_ buy a horse if you don't like it's color. That's silly. It _is_ also silly to be desperately searching for certain bloodlines or abilities and find that perfect horse that isn't a certain color and completely disregard them. But no one should be forced to purchase (Or mocked for not purchasing) an animal they don't want, even if they don't want it for something like color! At least that's my opinion...


I didnt like his bloodlines either they had nothing that really stood out and they wanted 1500 for him on the spot. i dont think he was halter broke either.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow... first,, it is rude to type in CAPS that is yelling. Get a grip . 
Secondly, I do not condone breeding just because I need a break from rescues.
If you want to breed your mare, are going to , no matter what anyones opinion is. IF you do , please find a stallion that compliments the mare and has qualities to you wish to improve on the mare. Please keep the resulting foal until it dies. It could end up being one of the rescues in future years.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Your mare is cute, but there are far too many average and less than average horses that need homes already. A huge percentage of the unwanted horses I see come from backyard breeders who intend to keep the baby and raise/train it themselves, but they end up with what you already have: a foal that doesn't turn out how they wanted it to.

I agree with what smrobs said earlier - if you have to ask whether or not to breed, the answer is no.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

gogaited said:


> Why would someone buy a horse if they didn't like the color?


Because it's a conformationally correct horse from proven bloodlines? I am a sucker for a pretty color, but I'll take correctness over color any day, any time.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Aack! Somehow this has turned into a debate about the OP's finances.

While I agree that a person without the means to take care of a horse shouldn't have a horse, I don't think that has really been established here. 

I complain too when I have to spend unexpected money on my horses or my dog, and I am wealthy...nobody likes unexpected expenses, no matter how big their bank account...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Its not the cost of the care that is important it is the level of the care that matters.
If I ever bought a blanket, i nver have, I would be upset if one of my horses shreded one. 
With the number of horses I own 80-120$ would add up fast.
The OP has the knowledge and acreage to breed that mare if she chooses to it appears.
However since she posted about her depression I would seriously consider getting treatment before adding another horse. Rescuing or breeding one either way this may increase the stress in her life and deepen her depression IMO.
Whatever you choose to do . Good luck. Shalom


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> Its not the cost of the care that is important it is the level of the care that matters.
> If I ever bought a blanket, i nver have, I would be upset if one of my horses shreded one.
> With the number of horses I own 80-120$ would add up fast.
> The OP has the knowledge and acreage to breed that mare if she chooses to it appears.
> ...


So it could, Dbarabians, however, I have been told by a professional that horses are great therapy for depression. 

That being said, she does have a few others already 

I do agree about the blankets though. My horses are furry so after the first one got shredded (by the BO no less *giggle*), I stopped buying them. Easier to do that then to eat the cost of buying more, in my case anyway.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Your choice. Do what you think is right for you.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Most pets are good for those sufferring with depression.
In fact pets have positive affects on most humans.
However the cost and level of care most rescues require adds stress to ones life.
If you are already admittedly suffering with depression why add to the problem?
Change causes stress and our bodies react the same way to positive and negative changes in your life. Shalom


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

doubleopi said:


> But no one should be forced to purchase (Or mocked for not purchasing) an animal they don't want, even if they don't want it for something like color! At least that's my opinion...


I couldn't agree more. I will never own another gray horse if I can avoid it. I don't care if it has the best bloodlines in the world, I just _won't_ buy another gray.

I'd be perfectly content to wait until I found something in pretty much any other color.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm sorry. You sound like someone addicted to trying to help horses in order to fix your own emotional problems.

You take in a bunch of rescues. Doesn't work out the way you envision it. You want to take in a bunch of mustangs instead. Or have a foal because you envision it to be "just perfect".

The answer to your problems is not in more horses.


----------



## QuarterCarolina (Dec 16, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Its not the cost of the care that is important it is the level of the care that matters.
> If I ever bought a blanket, i nver have, I would be upset if one of my horses shreded one.
> With the number of horses I own 80-120$ would add up fast.
> The OP has the knowledge and acreage to breed that mare if she chooses to it appears.
> ...



dbarabians you are by far one of the most mature and intelligent people I have noticed on this forum. You never hound the OP's and you always give advice that actually pertains to the questions asked and helps people make better decisions without making them feel like they never should have asked the question or that they are being attacked.

This is the internet and some comments may be taken in a way that was not meant to be taken. 

OP you and only you can decide if your mare is worthy of breeding. IF and only if you have taken in consideration all factors which seeing as you have a filly from her previously then you have the knowledge to decide then only then should you consider breeding. I did not mean that all rescues are beyond repair and not all are heartbreaks. I did not mean to discourage buying if it sounded that way either I was just saying that buying a foal does have it's own cons which you have to understand as well. It takes out the risk of losing your mare and/or baby from breeding which is a very very good pro. You can not guarantee how that foal will end up or that it will be good for what you want even if it is bred to be that way and you cannot guarantee that you will be able to sell it to get what you want. Either way buying or breeding you may end up out of pocket. Yes in California it is costly, as a weanling seems to go for more than a horse that already has had a saddle and done some competing (I don't understand it, but it's the way it is). It's okay to ask for advice, but at the end of the day only you can decide what's best. If your rescues are causing stress then IMO it is better for you to find them new homes, but I would by no means get mustangs instead. While I LOVE mustangs they can be even more difficult than rescues (unless you're thinking captive bred which still can be a handful). Mustangs are very smart horses and they can be testy and IMO take more to bonding than your average horse. You being stressed can very well influence your horses reactions towards you. Rescues need a stable environment to minimize their stress and if they feel that you are unstable they will read off that. Maybe finding them homes and putting more time in your mare and filly will help? I know when I feel discouraged with my palomino rescue I will work with my mare (my first horse) and it really brings my spirits up because she works with me rather than against me and it helps me to remember where she was at one point and where she is now and that all my palomino needs is time and consistency and she too will come along.  Don't feel discouraged that your rescues aren't cooperating, they just need a little more encouragement, you have to remember where they came from in order to help get them where you'd like them to be and some just never respond because they've taken so much. It's traumatizing for them and they don't forget. You have to be able to accept that, don't take it to heart. It's not that they don't like you, it's that they remember what happened and don't yet understand not all humans are bad. It takes a big heart to love a rescue, and lots and lots of patience. I do believe your heart is in the right place just maybe not your head at the moment and that's okay. Take a deep breath and think it over, all the pros and cons and then you decide what's best.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment QuarterCarolina.
The Op has good intentions and there is nothing wrong with that. In fact we should encourage her to continue to learn.
We cannot save every horse nor can we stop all the breeding that goes on without regard to the foals life beyond the first year. 
If she wants to continue to save the rescues I might suggest she focus her energies on establishing a non profit organization or working with an already established one.
Breeding her mare is her decision alone to make. Shalom


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Its a tough call...but your call...if you are depressed...I would take some time to rest and figure out why you are depressed...good on you for being brave enough to ask for other's opinions....especially on here...LOL good luck to you...I hope you find what makes you happy


----------

